# Signature Competition/SOTW 10 (Week Ending October 24th, 2008)



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

SOTW 1 (Aug. 8, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 2 (Aug. 15, 2008) Winner: *T.B.*
SOTW 3 (Aug. 22, 2008) WInner: *NikosCC*
SOTW 4 (Sept. 12, 2008) Winner: *Kryonicle*
SOTW 5 (Sept. 19, 2008) Winner: *Composure*
SOTW 6 (Sept. 26, 2008) Winner: *Plazzman*
SOTW 7 (Oct. 3, 2008) Winner: *Chuck8807*
SOTW 8 (Oct. 10, 2008) Winner: *Steph05050*
SOTW 9 (Oct. 17, 2008) Winner: *NikosCC*
----------



Here we go with our 10th Edition of the SOTW GFX competition. Registration begins............NOW.

Once we have 8 (since I doubt we can get 10) people set to go, entries can be submitted.

*DO NOT SUBMIT* any work before then, or I'll delete your post.

Each competition thread will be created every Sunday night or early Monday morning, with the contest ending on Friday of the same week, with voting taking place on the weekend (Saturday and Sunday only). This edition will run until Oct. 24th, and the voting will be up the 25th and 26th. Then, a new thread will be up, so on & so forth for each week. Simple enough.


----------


Competition Guidelines:

Participants: *8*
Theme: *Freeform*
Size: *MAXIMUM 450 x 250*
User Insignia: *Not Required*
Due Date: *10/24/08 at 3:00 pm EST*



----------


So, go ahead and register. Once we're filled up, entries can be submitted.

Earn your right to have your art work displayed with the rest of the Great GFX Champions.!

Good Luck To Everyone!

P.S. Make SURE to put a description with your banner so everyone will be on point.


----------
*Prizes:*

The winner receives 5000 credits.

----------


Participants:

1. *MJB23*
2. KryOnicle
3. *Steph05050*
4. *Toxic*
5. scottysullivan
6. *NikosCC*
7. *norway1*
8. Chuck8807
9.
10.

*Reminder:* Sign up now and the contest will begin on October 17th. Gives you plenty of time for a really nice piece.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In.....


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im in


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Im on this like white on rice


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm defintitely in and starting my piece now


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im in


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Woah nikos there are rules here. We don't just go about doing whatever we want. Way to submit it too early.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MJB23 said:


> Woah nikos there are rules here. We don't just go about doing whatever we want. Way to submit it too early.


I took it off. i will wait to post it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nikko you got the black box dont take that lay the smackdown on his red box...


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Nikko you got the black box dont take that lay the smackdown on his red box...


Hahaha Nah he's doing his job,And a great one at that


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

im in


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

in...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

We have 8 so you can start submitting your entries now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Not overly happy with how it turned out but here it is.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Here's my entry.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i have way too much school to make something new...sorry guys but i will enter an old one i made that i like a lot...


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

here's mine


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

made this for a friend of mine :
( i didnt use tons of effects... ive learned that simple is often as good as complicated )


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's My Entry...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

norway1 said:


> made this for a friend of mine :
> ( i didnt use tons of effects... ive learned that simple is often as good as complicated )


Im glad you took my advice 

WHY ARE YOUR FRIENDS SO HOT!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

very nice work from everyone so far


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thats sick MJB!!!!


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks Toxic. Everyones is really good so far. i think this is going to be a really close one.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

plazzman said:


> WHY ARE YOUR FRIENDS SO HOT!


im nordic.

ps her boyfriend , and im not kidding.... is seriously not good looking at all, rather ugly actually. i think he got her when she was younger and not so atractive :dunno: ive only known her for 2 yrs or so


----------

